# fastfat.sys error in windows 10



## plzhlpme (Jun 5, 2016)

after update windows 10 OS, i got some error message "fastfat.sys", once the error will come it will automatically reboot. whenever i try to connect external drive it will happen.
Os - Windows 10, RAM- 6 GB, hard - 1 TB, graphics- nivida 920, brand - asus notebook


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Welcome to Tech Support Guy
2. Post details please of the external drive - the make and full model
3. Can be caused by errors in file system on the drive - run a chkdsk /r on it
4. Can also be caused by the usb driver which we will look at when you reply
5. Paste to your reply a copy of the info in the white box when you run this please
http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe


----------

